# Sometimes you get LUCKY



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Trust me. I was not trying to this but it is still cool.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

nice shot..........


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

nice shot, but sucks to think how much money that was.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

That ""Robin Hood" was worth every penny it cost you. Congratulations and good luck getting another! Place it on the antlers of the big buck you wacked and mounted!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good shot, but it is expensive to do! I shoot only one arrow per target now. Three Robin Hoods is enough for me!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good shooting,but you did screw up two good arrows


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

FISHTEXX said:


> That ""Robin Hood" was worth every penny it cost you. Congratulations and good luck getting another! Place it on the antlers of the big buck you wacked and mounted!


I agree!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great shot, but what do you mean "I wasn't trying to do this?" B.S. We always try to shoot as accurately as possible and do that. Then if we get so good that it happens often, thus becoming expensive, we shoot only one arrow at one of the target faces on a target.

I have not reached that level of competence yet. I can still shoot 10-12 arrows at the same target and not worry about busting any of them. I rationalize that by saying that it saves me money to "not be good." LOL


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats on the robin hood! I got my first one a few months back and I'm still very proud of it!


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

Did it once at Bass Pro Shops while sighting in bow and before I even paid for the arrows. Great shot for ya


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congradulations, consistency is the name of the game.


----------

